# Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch



## bofan2000 (14. Juli 2009)

*Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Freundin hat mir ihr Notebook gegeben, da es nicht mehr hochfährt. Dachte zuerst, sie hätte Windows geschrottet, aber die Festplatte samt Windows ist ok, habe sie in ein anderes NB eingebaut. Die Rams sind auch ok.

Wenn man auf den Power-Button drückt, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, man hört für ca. 2 Sek. den CPU-Lüfter und es leuchten die Multimediatasten. Sonst passiert nix. Nach ca. 20 Sek. geht das NB wieder ganz kurz aus, dann hört man den Lüfter wieder kurz und die Tasten leuchten wieder.

Es handelt sich um ein HP Notebook aus der Pavilion dv6000 Serie und ist ca. 2 Jahre alt.

Weiß jemand, was es sein könnte bzw. ob es bei dieser Serie solche Probleme gab/gibt?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch*

also, auch ohne festplatte kommst du nicht mal in BIOS? 

das könnte ein boardschaden sein, bei notebooks gibt es rel. oft "flexing", d.h kleine risse auf dem board, die mit pech dann eine leitung trennen. das board biegt sich nämlich zusammen mit dem gehäuse immer doch minimal mit, obwohl einem das notebook "steif" erscheint.


----------



## bofan2000 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch*



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, auch ohne festplatte kommst du nicht mal in BIOS?
> 
> das könnte ein boardschaden sein, bei notebooks gibt es rel. oft "flexing", d.h kleine risse auf dem board, die mit pech dann eine leitung trennen. das board biegt sich nämlich zusammen mit dem gehäuse immer doch minimal mit, obwohl einem das notebook "steif" erscheint.


Nee, ins Bios komm ich nicht mehr rein.

Eins hab ich noch vergessen zu sagen. Meine Freundin erzählte mir noch, dass mitten im Betrieb unter Windows das Display komische Fragmente anzeigte und dass sich dann des NB aufgehangen hätte. Ein paar Stunden später konnte sie es zwar noch einmal starten, aber in Windows selbst war dann Ende. Jetzt lässt es sich gar nicht mehr hochfahren.


----------



## midnight (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch*

Ich glaube, da wirst du den HP-Support konsultieren müssen. Wenn sich bei dem Ding garnix mehr tut, dann ist vmtl. Schicht im Schacht.

so far


----------



## bofan2000 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch*



midnight schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da wirst du den HP-Support konsultieren müssen. Wenn sich bei dem Ding garnix mehr tut, dann ist vmtl. Schicht im Schacht.
> 
> so far


Das blöde ist nur, dass die Garantie vor knapp 2 Monaten ausgelaufen ist und wenn´s ein größerer Schaden ist, lohnt es sich wohl eher, ein neues Notebook zu kaufen, als ne Menge Euros in das alte zu stecken.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch*

es gibt werkstätten, die sich das anschauen und FALLS es flexing sein sollte das für unter 100€ machen. aber falls es doch was anderes is, lohnt es sich wohl in der tat fast nicht, weil es dann eher 250€ oder mehr kosten wird und du für die einzelteile sicher auch noch 150€ bekommen kannst und ein gleichgutes nagelneues wohl nur noch 500-600€ kostet.


----------



## yell (1. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch*

bau mal das mainboard aus und schieb es kurz in den Ofen, vlt laeuft es danach wieder 
(siehe den Grafikkarten backen threat)


----------



## lorenco (10. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook von HP fährt nicht mehr hoch*

hallo,

so wie ich das lese läst sich auf überhitzung schliesen.
da das nb mitten im betrieb fragmente anzeigte und abschmierte tippe ich auf cpu und graka schaden durch überhitzung.


mfg


----------

